# Draxler fuori rosa: occasione per il mercato di gennaio.



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Dicembre 2016)

Come riporta la Bild, Julian Draxler ha troncato i rapporti con la sua attuale squadra. Dopo aver dichiarato già in state di voler andare via, l'andamento in campionato dei "lupi di Germania" non ha certo aiutato (sono quart'ultimi) ed oggi ecco arrivare l'estremo provvedimento da parte del Wolfsburg. 
Draxler è stato messo fuori rosa e a gennaio si cercheranno degli acquirenti. Il nazionale tedesco qualche tempo fa era stato molto vicino alla Juventus.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2016)

Lol


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Dicembre 2016)

Ha fatto una buona scelta a suo tempo, bravo


----------



## Heaven (9 Dicembre 2016)

Che occasione sarebbe stata... con Galliani pochissime speranze


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Dicembre 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Che occasione sarebbe stata... con Galliani pochissime speranze



quoto io l'avrei preso ad occhi chiusi, scontato che la juve ci farà un pensierino.


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2016)

ma io non capisco sta voglia di trattenere i giocatori...se i giocatori stessi vogliono andarsene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Dicembre 2016)

Tanto galliani andrà dritto su snjeider...


----------



## fra29 (10 Dicembre 2016)

Suso Niang Draxler 

A giugno prendi la punta e hai già il tridente pronto..
Poi ci svegliamo tutti bagnati e ci troviamo Zaza e Pavoletti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia magari ... purtroppo il closing ci ha stoppato il C


----------



## martinmilan (10 Dicembre 2016)

Era il primo mio sogno se ci fosse stato il closing...anche Depay ci metto và...
Purtroppo a meno che i tedeschi ci credano sulla parola e ce lo prestano con promessa di riscatto,credo resterà un miraggio...


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2016)

Pare che il Wolfsburg pretenda i 75 milioni della clausola. Ma lo sanno che manco il PSG paga cifre simili per giocatori fuori rosa? 
Mi spiace per il ragazzo, ma firmare col borgo dei lupi è stato un errore gravissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Dicembre 2016)

Mi piace, ma costa troppo in proporzione all'affidabilità fisica.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2016)

Gran talento, da prendere sicuramente.


----------



## Victorss (10 Dicembre 2016)

Da prendere immediatamente se viene via ad un prezzo umano.


----------



## Jino (10 Dicembre 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Da prendere immediatamente se viene via ad un prezzo umano.



Chiederanno una trentina, che al giorno d'oggi è un prezzo onesto.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Il DS del Wolfsburg Allofs conferma che la partenza del giocatore è praticamente inevitabile: "Dura venga reintegrato, se ci saranno offerte le analizzeremo"*


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Il DS del Wolfsburg Allofs conferma che la partenza del giocatore è praticamente inevitabile: "Dura venga reintegrato, se ci saranno offerte le analizzeremo"*



Chi lo vuole fortemente da anni è l'Arsenal..


----------



## DrHouse (15 Dicembre 2016)

Un talento, uno che prenderei a occhi chiusi...

Con un po' di sacrifici, se arrivassero lui e Depay in attacco, un centrale difensivo migliore di Zapata e uno che faccia rifiatare Locatelli, si può pensare di lottare col Napoli...


----------

